# Is it Rubik's Cube or 3x3x3 as an event



## cuber314159 (Jun 18, 2017)

I don't know whether the bulk of the cubing community share this pedanticism but when someone asks me about the Rubik's cube I say "its not a Rubik's cube" so when I see over and over again that it is Rubiks cube not 3x3x3 it annoys me because practically no one would use a Rubik's cube at a competition so why should a brand name that people practically never use at a competition be used as the name of the event.

4x4x4 is called 4x4 even though it was originally Rubik's Revenge

5x5x5 is called 5x5 even though it was originally the professor's cube

7x7x7 is called 7x7 even though it was originally vcube7

so why do we refer to 3x3x3 as Rubik's cube in the WCA when it is a brand name of a cube that is completely outdated and quite frankly useless in modern speedcubing.

Erno Rubik did not start cubing as the 2x2x2 was invented by Larry D Nicholls in 1970, 4 years before so we have no reason to refer to 3x3x3 as the Rubik's cube.


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 18, 2017)

I voted for Rubik's Cube even though it wouldn't bother me if we called it 3x3x3 Cube. Personally, I think calling it a Rubik's Cube is almost like a way of respecting the creator of the puzzle that started our entire hobby. And sure, he wasn't the first one to invent a twisty puzzle, but he was the first one to ever create a 3x3x3, and, more importantly, he was the first one to popularize it (there's a reason nobody has ever heard of a Nicholls' Cube). I think it keeps the hobby slightly more in touch with its origin and the way outsiders perceive it, which I don't see as a bad thing.


----------



## Tycubing (Jun 18, 2017)

Doesn't matter in the long run. People in this community know that they are the same thing.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jun 18, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> I don't know whether the bulk of the cubing community share this pedanticism but when someone asks me about the Rubik's cube I say "its not a Rubik's cube" so when I see over and over again that it is Rubiks cube not 3x3x3 it annoys me because practically no one would use a Rubik's cube at a competition so why should a brand name that people practically never use at a competition be used as the name of the event.
> 
> 4x4x4 is called 4x4 even though it was originally Rubik's Revenge
> 
> ...


Seriously? The thing is called a rubiks cube and always has been. Rubiks is first and foremost the name of the inventor.
The brand that manufactures those cubes has nothing to do with the name.


----------



## Sajwo (Jun 18, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> when someone asks me about the Rubik's cube I say "its not a Rubik's cube"



not sure if trolling...



Spoiler



it's called rubik's cube and it should remain so


----------



## alisterprofitt (Jun 19, 2017)

I would have voted, but there's no option that says "I really don't care whether it's called a 3x3, 3x3x3, or Rubik's cube. We all know what it refers to."


----------



## SenorJuan (Jun 19, 2017)

Being an 80's cuber, it was always a Rubik's cube, even if it was a Chinese knock-off. And the 4x4x4 was a Rubik's Revenge (though one of mine is labelled a 'Master Cube'), and I still think of it as such. Besides, it's easier to say than three-by-three-by-three. And the 3x3x2 is a Domino, even if they're finished in standard colour stickers.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 19, 2017)

who care


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jun 19, 2017)

If you get annoyed by something as pedantic as this, you may need to start focusing on more important things in life.


----------



## tx789 (Jun 19, 2017)

Non-cbers call it a Rubik Cube if it annoys you get over it. 3x3 is how cubers will refer to it. Saying Gans cube is stupid. Wasn't Magic Cube the first named used. In China it seems Magic Cube is the name used most often in English at least.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 19, 2017)

Rubiks Cube or 3x3 is fine with me. I hate it thought when new cubers say 3x3x3.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 19, 2017)

3x3x3x3


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jun 19, 2017)

Incredible smooth 3 layer fully functional 3D intelligence test fidget magic Hungarian Rubiks 6 sided cube.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 19, 2017)

Personally I would like it to be listed as 3x3 on the WCA site just for the sake of consistency though in other circumstances I don't really have a problem with either being used and acknowledge the terms as synonymous.


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jun 19, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> when someone asks me about the Rubik's cube I say "its not a Rubik's cube"





cuber314159 said:


> why should a brand name that people practically never use at a competition be used as the name of the event.


Uhh, but it is...
Erno Rubik invented the cube, that's why it's called Rubik's Cube. The Rubik's brand just uses his name, it's not the Rubik's Brand Cube, it's Rubik's Cube, as in "the cube that Rubik invented".


cuber314159 said:


> practically no one would use a Rubik's cube at a competition


I did... My times were bad but that's not why. There's no reason not to use one if you want to. I was sub 90 using it.
EDIT: One of those nasty typos that's actually a word so it's hard to catch


----------



## Tony Fisher (Sep 7, 2018)

Have you really never heard of genericised trademark? "Rubik's Cube" (or perhaps rubik's cube?) became a generic term for all 3x3x3s in the 80s through common usage and continues today. It's exactly the same as Biro, Jacuzzi, Frisbee, Band-aids, Kleenex etc. It may not be legally accepted but it's still a fact. BTW my former largest 3x3x3 in the world was officially sanctioned by Rubik's to be displayed and labelled as a Rubik's Cube.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 28, 2018)

3x3 or cube. because it's faster to say and speed is the most important thing for us


----------



## Julio974 (Oct 28, 2018)

I wish these polls could use Condorcet voting, I chose 3x3x3 at first (because it's more precise) but I changed to 3x3 because I don't like the idea of naming it "Rubik's"


----------

